# baby Kimbo



## Varanidae (Mar 22, 2010)

This has got to be the best start to a week, well for me it is, here is a photo of mum and the new arrival this morning, as you can tell I am a bit excited about it.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 22, 2010)

NAAAW now just picture it popping all feet out and walking around with the egg still on...teehee


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 22, 2010)

Thats very cool. Id be excited to.
Congrats


----------



## python_dan89 (Mar 22, 2010)

congrats


----------



## levis04 (Mar 22, 2010)

well done stunning animals!


----------



## Varanidae (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes I am very happy with that outcome, thanks guys


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

there Varanus glauerti yeah?
verry awesome congrats


----------



## Varanidae (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes they are _Glauerti_ or the common name is Kimberly Rock Monitor, these are without a doubt one of my favourite in my collection


----------



## richardsc (Mar 23, 2010)

very nice


----------



## vadnappa (Mar 23, 2010)

top effort cliff. you have to be pretty happy to see that. how long did he incubate for?


----------



## Varanidae (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks richardsc and vadnappa incubation was 117 deays at about 27.5 degrees
here is a photo of it out of the egg, this will give you an idea of the size they are when they hatch


----------



## snakateur (Mar 23, 2010)

Congratulations what a cutie


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome! Only the one egg?


----------



## Varanidae (Mar 24, 2010)

unfortunately only one good egg for this clutch, she had 7 slugs but this was her first season


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

That is unfortunate. Ah well, one is certainly better than none, particularly with such nice little critters!

Out of curiosity, are you selling the hatchling, or holding it back?


----------



## tympanocryptis (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice one mate.


----------



## Varanidae (Mar 24, 2010)

Defiantly a keeper, might sell some out of the next clutch, will just have to see how attached I get to them


----------



## jeffspythons (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah. Good work


----------



## Reptile City (Mar 24, 2010)

Well done cliff!

27.5 degrees thats cool.

We just have 4 more of the Red barred ones hatch at 87 days at 31 degreess.

Jason


----------



## slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

Varanidae said:


> Defiantly a keeper, might sell some out of the next clutch, will just have to see how attached I get to them



I thought that might be the case. Good luck with them


----------



## antmisk (Mar 24, 2010)

Well done Cliff great work


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

Its a little cracker, They start so small


----------



## Varanidae (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks all, yes forgot how small mine were when I first got them of Jason, that's cool Jason so when do you think they will come onto the market for sale.


----------



## nicman72 (Mar 24, 2010)

What a gorgeous animal! Congrats on the successful incubation.
Nic


----------

